# Yay Blaze is home! Boot Camp 2 for Blaze



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I can't say enough positive words re: Neuman K9 Academy in Hugo MN. Blaze is far from a problem dog. We have just opted to utilize this program. I know they are expensive and we have done the work on our own before with our GSP. But we this time we chose this route and yes we still do the work to maintain what he's been taught. He went at 6 mos for 4 wks and now at 16 mos. for 4 wks. The video only touches on his learned tasks. We are working toward therapy certification 

http://youtu.be/oLGuPCsLqTI


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

That is pretty amazing!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great results for Blaze!!  I am curious about how they get their dog students to that point. Wonder if they have any videos of the first few training sessions. What methods do they use to train the dogs? ;D


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

First session was with pinch collar. Second session was combo martinsdale collar and E collar. You can choose. 
Website : http://www.mndogtraining.com/

Send lots of picks weekly. Blaze was excited when I left for second session. 
I'm a supporter! Josiah (owner) is great to talk to if ?s


----------

